# NY Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The following are the House Rabbit Society links for Rabbit Veterinarians in New York: 
Upstate
http://rabbit.org/care/vets_michigan.htmlhttp://www.orie.cornell.edu/~davidr/hrs/vets.html

and NYC Metro
http://www.rabbitcare.org/vets.htm

Thislink isfor an old, but excellent list (courtesy of Petbunny mailing list subscribers). Please post any known updates in this thread.

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_NY.html

With the permission of the Petbunny moderator, we have reposted those *Petbunny* Listings here:

[font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"][font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"]
*Dr. Paloni*
*Dr. Juris*
Veterinary Care Unlimited PC
4-09 Rockaway Boulevard, Ozone Park, New York 11416
(718) 296-7700
Recommended by: Iris Farrand
Comments: Both wonderful vets (the entire staff is unbelievable) and Dr. Juris raised bunnies on a farm where she grew up.
Submitted: 5/99
Need directions?

*Dr. Ed Gschrey*
South Towne Veterinary Hospital
4084 West Henrietta Road
Rochester, NY
(585) 334-1550
FAX: (585) 334-4305
Recommended by: Tom Thatcher and Aida Dennehy
Comments: From Tom: south of Marketplace, just north of Calkins Rd. We had...Domino spayed there...he was excellent...current on appropriate anesthetics and antibiotics...saved her life when she stopped eating for a week after the surgery...gave her a couple of free post-op visits to make sure the surgical site was healing and she was eating. I can't recommend him highly enough.
From Aida: Dr. Gschrey keeps up-to-date on bunny info. He and his staff are helpful and courteous. They allow roommates to tag along for moral support and always give thorough explanations of procedures, results, prognosis. Dr. Gschrey is also willing to consult with other vets if it will improve the quality of care his patients receive...
Submitted: 5/99
Need directions?

*Dr. Kathy Quesenberry*
Animal Medical Center
Manhattan
(212) 838-8100
Recommended by: Linda
Comments: Only Dr. Quesenberry is recommended.
Submitted: 9/00
Need directions?

*Dr. Jennifer Saver*
Catnip & Carrots
2221 Hillside Ave.
New Hyde Park, NY 11040
(516) 877-7080
Recommended by: Susan Stein
Comments: From Susan: has [a rabbit] of her own as well as a rat, gerbil and cat... a member of HRS. Marti just loves her... will always call you back and is very sympathetic... probably best of all, when she sees Marti, she swoops her up in her arms... kisses her on her cute bunny head and says "Martina, how's my favourite pretty bunny?"
Submitted: 9/00
Need directions?

*Dr. Wakefield*
Clark Animal Hospital
1612 Fairport-Nine Mile Line Road
Penfield, NY 14526
(716) 377-1160
Recommended by: Amy
Comments: She is really great with my bunny...even double checked when I was wondering to use Advantage for my bunny...came back saying that it wasn't good for them...really cares a lot.
Submitted: 5/99
Need directions?

*Dr. Laura Wade*
*Dr. Alexandra Adamcak*
All Creatures Animal Hospital
6429 Transit Road
East Amherst, NY, 14051
(716) 636-3600
Recommended by: Kristen Strobel
Comments: ...both board certified in avian medicine, and have done internships at the Animal Medical Center in NYC...They are very progressive and highly knowledgeable.
Submitted: 8/04
Need directions?[/size][/font][/size][/font]
 
And, the followinglist is from the *Association of Exotic Mammal Veterinarians: *(Please be sure that vets on this listtreat _rabbits_ and not just birds or reptiles). 

Again, please post any additions, commentsor updates in this thread. 

Thanks!

*New York

*Lori Bierbrier, DVM
Hope Veterinary Services
390 Atlantic Avenue
Phone: 718-852-4219
Fax: 718-852-4249 
Email: [email protected]

Frank Borzio, VMD
Northside Animal Hospital
773 Post Avenue
Staten Island, NY 10310
Phone: 718-981-4445
Fax: 718-273-3828 
Website: http://www.nahnyc.com
Email: [email protected]

Cyndi Brown, DVM
Red Bank Veterinary Hospital
197 Hance Avenue
Tinton Falls , NJ 07724
Phone: 747-732-3636
Website: http://www.rbvh.net
Email: [email protected]

Carl Darby, VETMB, DVM
A & M Veterinary Hospital
414 Franklin Avenue
Franklin Square, NY 11010
Phone: 516-437-7222
Email: [email protected]

Chiyo Dio Nagamatsu
White Plains, NY 10601
Phone: 914-761-8100
Website: http://www.creatynet/~rodent/index.htm
Email: [email protected]

Thomas Donnelly, DVM
The Warren Institute
712 Kitchawan Road
Ossining, NY 10562
Email: [email protected]

Danielle Dulin, DVM
Troy Veterinary Hospital 
840 Hoosick Street
Tryo, NY 12180
Phone: 518-279-4668
Website: http://www.capitalvets.com 
Email: [email protected]

Shari Gaberman, DVM 
64-44 217 Street
Bayside, NY 11364
Phone: 718-428-9645
Email: [email protected]

Cathy Grey, DVM
Oakdale Animal Hospital
1191 Montauk Hwy
Oakdale, NY 11769
Phone: 631-567-3050
Email: [email protected]

David Kolins, DVM
176 Kings Park Road
Commack, NY 11725
Phone: 631-543-2477
Email: [email protected]

Elaine Kosik, DVM 
Animal Kind Veterinary Hospital 
365 7th Avenue
Brooklyn, NY 11215
Phone: 718-832-3899
Email: [email protected]

Kimberly Leys, DVM 
Blue Cross Animal Hospital
3921 Main Street
Amherst, NY 14226
Phone: 716-832-2800
Email: [email protected]

Thomas Lopez, DVM
Wellsville Veterinary Hospital
2435 Stannards Road
Wellsville, NY 14895
Phone: 585-593-5500
Email:[email protected]

Robert Monaco, DVM
Old Country Animal Clinic
669 Old Country Road
Plainview, NY 11803
Phone: 516-938-7218
Website: http://www.OldCountryAnimalClinic.com

Joi Pacchiano, DVM
Massapequa Hospital For Animals 
4186 Sunrise Highway
Massapequa, NY 11758
Phone: 516-798-8700
Email:[email protected]

Anthony A. Pilny, DVM
The Center for Avian and Exotic Medicine 
568 Columbus Avenue
New York City, NY
Phone: 212-501-8750 
Website: http://www.avianandexoticvets.com

Edward M. Reiller, DVM
3507 Orchard Park Rd.
Orchard Park, NY 14127
Phone: (716) 662-6660

Helen Roberts, DVM
5 Corners Animal Hospital
2799 Southwestern Blvd., Suite 100
Orchard Park, NY 14127
Phone: 716-677-4477
Email:[email protected]

Elisabeth Simone-Freilicher, DVM
Veterinary Medical Center 
75 Sunrise Highway
West Islip NY 11795 
Phone: 631-587-0800
Email:[email protected]

Lauren M. Stein, VMD
Ansonia Veterinary Center 
207 West 75th Street
NY, NY 10024
Phone: 212-496-2100
Email: [email protected]


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 7, 2006)

Also:

Dr. Kwasnik
A Animal Clinic
6512 Fresh Pond Road
Ridgewood, NY 11385

(QUEENS)


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jul 5, 2006)

I highly recommend Dr Jennifer Saver of Catnip and Carrots in New Hyde Park, NY. (See list above)

Dr Saver also recommends:

*West Hills Animal Hospital* 
Dr Hoeffer/Whelrose (they specialize in exotics and have experience with rabbits)

800 W Jericho Tpke, Huntington, NY 11743
Phone: (631) 351-6116


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 6, 2006)

Courtesy of ilovetegocalderon:



> Dr. Kwaznik
> Animal Clinic
> 6512 Fresh Pond Road
> Queens, NY 11385
> ...


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.rabbitcare.org/vets.htm

(This is the NYC chapter of the HRS, whichmay have listings not on the main list)


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Westchester County, NY*

Dr. Gil Stanzione

Dakota Veternary Center 381 Dobbs Ferry Road, White Plains, NY 10607

(914) 421 - 0020


----------



## pipwin (Jul 21, 2008)

Took me forever to find anyone out there in the middle of nowhere, but i finally did!

Saint Lawrence/Jefferson Counties

Dr. Lara McMahon at North Country Animal Health Center

16760 NY Rt. 3

Watertown, Ny 13601

www.northcountryanimals.com


----------



## Mummel (Aug 12, 2008)

*These Vets are recommended by the Long Island Rabbit Rescue Group:*

http://www.longislandrabbitrescue.org/index.htm



*LONG ISLAND*

*Jennifer Saver, DVM
Laura George, DVM*
Catnip & Carrots Veterinary Hospital
2221 Hillside Avenue
New Hyde Park 
(516) 877-7080
Open Saturdays and Sundays!
Client comments 

*Heidi Hoefer, DVM*
Island Exotic Veterinary Care
591 East Jericho Turnpike
Huntington, NY 
(631) 424-0300



*MANHATTAN*

*Becky Campbell, DVM
Carol Martin, MB, MRCVS*
Symphony Veterinary Center
698 Amsterdam Avenue 
(between 93rd & 94th Streets)
(212) 866-8000



*BROOKLYN*

*Lori Bierbrier, DVM*
Hope Veterinary Clinic
390 Atlantic Avenue
Boerum Hill
(718) 852-4219

*Sara B. Neuman, DVM*
Vinegar Hill Veterinary Group
57 Front Street
Brooklyn
(718) 797-6875


----------



## Mummel (Aug 12, 2008)

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> I highly recommend Dr Jennifer Saver of Catnip and Carrots in New Hyde Park, NY. (See list above)
> 
> Dr Saver also recommends:
> 
> ...



The only thing that might concern me with West Hills is if I would be going for spaying or neutering.

Quote: "The Doctor does not do that often."

In my opinion it should be a well know routine. Just my thoughts.

____________________________________________________________________



*Catnip & Carrots Veterinary*


2221 Hillside Ave
New Hyde Park, NY 11040-2714
Phone: (516) 877-7080 






*Ratings & Reviews Summary for Catnip & Carrots Veterinary
*
What Users are Saying:

Loving treatment 
Respectful 
Convenient hours 
Clean office
(All the reviews had 5 stars by the way)


Very special, kind, and loving veterinarians 
08/08/2008 Posted by electromitch

Catnip & carrots is a unique Veterinary. I have never before seen a vet cuddle, speak to, and soothe the "patient" like Dr. Saver and Dr. George. This is a Veterinary practice that truly cares, provides top notch medical treatment, and clear, straightforward instructions on how to care for your pet. They saved my rabbit Bambi's life, and are now treating our kitten "Sam". Our very first meeting was when we brought Bambi in from the aftermath of a neutering by another Vet. Bambi was close to death, but Dr. Saver healed him and brought him back strong and fit. A few other times either Dr. Saver or Dr. George has nursed Bambi from serious illness. They even taught me how to perform some care for my bunny at home, including giving subcutaneous fluids (which I never thought I could do). I don't think they sleep or take time off. someone seems to be available at all hours. And though not as important (to me) as the care, the fees are very, very reasonable. Men care about their pets as much as women do, but usually don't show it. I'm here to tell you that even guys can be moved by the concern and loving treatment provided by this practice. I will never go anywhere else. If you have a cat or a bunny seek them out.

*Pros: *Caring professionals, excellent medical treatment

*Cons: *none!


Absolutely the best vet I've ever worked with. 




 
04/01/2008 Posted by Pihos

Two years ago my 6-year old bunny began having seizures and I called Dr. Saver in the middle of the night, and at this point I wasn't even a client. I had gotten her name from the House Rabbit Society and in a panic, I called. She was very patient with this crying, scared mom. She told me to bring in my bun the next day, (which was a Sunday) and examined her with so much care and gentleness that I had never seen with my prior vets. Over the next few months, we ruled out certain diseases and conditions and my bun was diagnosed with epilepsy and has been doing very well under Dr. Saver's care. This past weekend, my bun stopped eating and was extremely lethargic. I immediately called Dr. Saver and brought her in. It took my bun two days of hospitalization at C&C to pull out of it and it wouldn't have worked had it not been for Dr. Saver and her staff. All the staff members are kind and considerate (even when I broke down crying) and I thank the Dr. every time I see her because I truly believe her care (and the staff's care) have given me so many days with my little girl. Dr. Saver, as long as she's in the trade, will always be my bunnies' vet. I live in Staten Island and I will gladly brave the BQE, LIE, the Belt or the Cross Island for her care.

*Pros: *Great Care, Knowledgable & Dedicated Staff, Reasonable Prices, Convenient Hours

*Cons: *None worth mentioning


Wonderful Bunny Specialist 




 
03/10/2008 Posted by mhc1983

We first brought our bun to Dr. Saver last spring. Right off the bat she spoke with us about proper care, and as another reviewer has already said, even had props for demonstration. She was patient with our questions and provided us with a wealth of knowledge which we still use to this day (no litter, only towels! :-D ). We brought our bun back that summer to be neutered. They let us drop him off the night before and I picked him up after work the next day. Dr. George spoke with us this time, discussing the after care and assuring us that our poor little bun would be back to normal in no time. A few days later, after the initial shock wore off, our bun was good as new! (minus the obvious parts) He had no complications and is still lively as ever. On both visits they provided us with any medications he had needed at the time. Their prices are very reasonable and the staff is extremely friendly. They've even got a whole bunch of books on cats and rabbits in the waiting room. Dr. Saver and Dr. George will definitely be the ones to help us help our bun live a long and happy life. We've got other small animal specialists local to us, but will continue to make the trip out to New Hyde Park solely because of the experience we've had going to Catnip and Carrots.

*Pros: *Knowledge, Friendly, Patient

*Cons: *None




Best Veterinary Staff Ever! 




 
01/23/2008 Posted by crazyblimo

Dr. Saver and Dr. George and the whole staff are the greatest - very compassionate and caring. They take more time examining my cats and explaining things to me than my own medical doctor! You really have to try this Veterinary Staff to believe me....they are wonderful!

*Pros: *Caring Staff, Clean Office, Convenient Hours

*Cons: *None !




EXCELLENT! 




 
11/05/2007 Posted by nechama22

This was one of the best veterinary experiences I have ever had. My family and I got a new bunny about a month ago (a dwarf Holland Lop), and I wanted to take her in for a checkup, just to make sure she was okay. I was looking for a vet who specialized in rabbits and Dr. Saver was highly recommended by my sister who uses her on a regular basis. Dr. Saver is absolutely incredible. She spent about a half-hour explaining the proper care for the bunny, even going so far as showing me examples of what she was talking about. She told me to take a small cat litter box and fill it with hay and she had one ready to show me when I walked in (which meant she prepared it prior to my coming into the examining room). She showed me what kind of food bowls to use and told me to put a towel in the bottom of the rabbit cage instead of bedding. She told me the rabbits tear up the towels and then had her assistant bring one in so I could see it. She even came out to my car, where I had the rabbit cage, and looked at it. She answered my questions without being condescending and really listened to me. She also was very quick to comment on the things I was doing RIGHT with the bunny instead of the things I was doing WRONG. Dr. Saver told me she would try to find a vet who specialized in rabbits closer to my home (North Jersey), but if she isn't able to find one I won't care because it is worth the drive to come to her office. Overall, this was an extremely positive experience. Dr. Saver is compassionate and warm and will give your animals the best care. She is incredible. The staff was also very kind and helpful. The facility was very clean and the bathroom was great! It had Bath and Body Works soap!

*Pros: *Vet is extremely knowledgable, clean facility, friendly staff, Sunday hours

*Cons: *none




SUPERIOR ANIMAL CARE FOR RABBITS AND CATS 




 
09/19/2007 Posted by debrah408

Dr.. Saver and Dr. George are exceptional people in the world of veterinary medicine. In a time when many are mercenary, they are loving, compassionate and competent. I have had experinces with other veterinarians and the staff and vets at Catnip and Carrots offer superior care and credibility. The office is immaculate and welcoming to both pets and their owners. Highest kudos and recommendation to this team.

*Pros: *Extended and weekend hours, caring staff

*Cons: *none




Catnip and Carrots 




 
11/18/2006 Posted by sfedrow

Dr. Saver and her staff are just wonderful. She is extremely competent and just so loving. Our cat gets the absolute best care.

*Pros: *Such a caring and competent staff.


----------



## pipwin (Aug 12, 2008)

I use Dr. Hoeffer at Island Exotic Vet Care and have had nothing but a positive experience. I had Pip neutered there and they were great with him. I had total faith in them, and they were great with showing me everything i needed to know.I'm not sure but I don't know if she's still affiliated with West Hills... but I might be wrong.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 25, 2009)

Battenkill Small ANimal Hospital in Greenwich NY, by the Washington County Fairgrounds. 

Gretchen is the one that I use there, I don't like or trust any of the others. Gretchen has been there and the one day she got boggged down, I had a rabbit with an ear infection and my friend had one with a broken leg, she took them into the back and said she'd check on them during her lunch break. By afternoon, we were able to go pick them up, their antibiotics(Rabbit leg was wrapped up) and were able to take them home to finish their recouperation.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 5, 2009)

One of the best facilities in the country is the Cornell University Vet School exotic animal / companion animal clinic in Ithaca, NY:

Cornell University
Hospital for Animals
Box 20
College of Veterinary Medicine
Cornell University
Ithaca, NY 14853-6401

Companion Animals (including exotics): 607 253-3060 - emergency is option 1, appointments is option 2

They're open 24/7 for emergencies - enter off Route 366, follow the signs.


----------



## Valaraukarsbane (Dec 11, 2009)

We go to the Orchard Park Veterinary Medical Center. The vets we use there are Dr. Stacie Minnier-Thomas and Dr. Ed Reiller. They are the rabbit experts at the center I think. We have also seen Dr. Tricia Bradac and she was good too. They are open 24/7 for emergencies and always have a vet there I believe.

Phone: 716.662.6660

Fax: 1.800.284.0306

*Directions/Location:
*
3930North BuffaloRoad
Orchard Park, NY 14127

[email protected]
Please note that they have moved not too long ago from their previous location, and I do not know if the HRS has updated Dr. Reiller's location.


----------



## pOker (Jan 2, 2010)

not sure if its ever been posted-no time to check:


Fine Animal Hospital
Dr Laurie Hess
Bedford Hills NY
Telephone: 914-666-8061 914-241-1161 
Fax: 914-666-5728 
Address: 701 Bedford Rd, Bedford Hills, NY 10507


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 16, 2010)

Dr. William Randall was at Suburban Animal Hospital in Henrietta, NY (Rochester area) - new (?) address 585-424-2900, 2800 West Henrietta Road, NY 14623 is an awesome rabbit veterinarian - did neuters for a friend of mine and helped some of my sick rabbits and he raised Holland Lops himself. He has also traveled between clinics in the area according to a friend of mine. When my friend's bunny's heart stopped on the table while he was getting neutered, Dr. Randall brought him back twice... and the bunny lived to the ripe old age of 10.

I also have used Macedon Veterinary Care as they were closer to my house at the time - Dr Linda Schneider and her partner (whose name alludes me at the moment) - I had a bunny with an abscess that needed to be surgically removed and they were very careful with the anesthesia and care for Baby Belle. 1900 Route 31, Macedon, NY 14502, 315-986-4246.

Denise


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 10, 2010)

I just recently started to see a vet that is not on the listing for New York:

Paul Johnson, DVM
488 East Main Street
Middletown, NY 10940
(845) 343 - 9888

He is wonderful!!! Has been working with rabbits for over 30 years, and does house calls (Thursdays and Saturdays). Answered every question I had about rabbits with a full understanding, and they have a lot of rabbit patients in their office.

He did Fred's necropsy, and he was quite wonderful and caring and understanding. He was very gentle but direct in how he approached me with the results. I am looking forward to meeting him on Friday to pick up a Mini Lop who he has been seeing for 3 years to clip his teeth. And Saturday he is coming out to meet my other buns, cat and dog. So I will have to return to this thread to post my review of those visits as well.

When we move I am going to be so upset that I have to start this search all over again!


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 13, 2010)

*The-Family-O wrote: *


> I just recently started to see a vet that is not on the listing for New York:
> 
> Paul Johnson, DVM
> 488 East Main Street
> ...



Dr. Johnson just left and I HAD to post about how absolutely WONDERFUL he is!!

He did a home visit, saw my rabbits, dog, and cat.

I have no negative things to say about him. He was very knowledgeable about rabbits, trimmed their nails, listened to everything he hould have listened to, checked their weight, teeth, ears, and bums. He was gentle and sweet to all my babies, and even with Reeses, she was very calm around him.

I am totally impressed with him, loved him, and would recommend anyone with a bun in Orange County, Middletown, NY to check him out, and to go to his office.

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Bunder (May 10, 2010)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Dr. William Randall was at Suburban Animal Hospital in Henrietta, NY (Rochester area) - new (?) address 585-424-2900, 2800 West Henrietta Road, NY 14623 is an awesome rabbit veterinarian - did neuters for a friend of mine and helped some of my sick rabbits and he raised Holland Lops himself. He has also traveled between clinics in the area according to a friend of mine. When my friend's bunny's heart stopped on the table while he was getting neutered, Dr. Randall brought him back twice... and the bunny lived to the ripe old age of 10.
> 
> I also have used Macedon Veterinary Care as they were closer to my house at the time - Dr Linda Schneider and her partner (whose name alludes me at the moment) - I had a bunny with an abscess that needed to be surgically removed and they were very careful with the anesthesia and care for Baby Belle. 1900 Route 31, Macedon, NY 14502, 315-986-4246.
> 
> Denise


Suburban Animal Hospital is a fantastic place and I highly, highly recommend them. All of the staff goes above & beyond. I currently take my rabbit to Dr. Heidi Licata who is the exotics/small animal specialist. I also brought my hamster to Dr. Sarah Ziemba and she was wonderful.

http://www.suburbanvet.com - 2495 East Henrietta Rd, Rochester, NY 14623 - (585) 334-4230


----------



## philososaurus (Aug 13, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, how much more is a house call than an office visit?

My rabbit really, really hates the vet. She hates being picked up (luckily for me, she cuddles, comes, and gets in her cage on command), so it's always a terrible experience.

I'm considering giving this guy a call if something ever comes up.


----------



## philososaurus (Aug 13, 2010)

Are there any 24 hour vet clinics out there?

You know... god forbid... but just in case.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 14, 2010)

*philososaurus wrote: *


> Are there any 24 hour vet clinics out there?
> 
> You know... god forbid... but just in case.


The Cornell Vet Hospital in Ithaca is available 24/7 for emergencies. I'd taken Scone there late at night a few times.


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2010)

I just wanted to update all of the rabbit owners out there about* Dr. Laurie Hess*. She opened her own exotics only veterinary practice 8 months ago. Dr. Laurie Hess is recommended by the NY House Rabbit Society as well as Hop-A-Long Hollow in CT. We have a very active website and Facebook page... please check us out. We treat only birds and exotics, no cats and dogs, soour officeis aquiet and serene for all of our patients. 

*The Veterinary Center for Birds and Exotics Dr. Laurie Hess 709 Bedford Road Bedford Hills, NY 10507 914-864-1414 www.avianexoticsvet.com*


----------



## buckythebunny (Apr 14, 2013)

Any rabbit-smart vets in Brooklyn? --besides Hope, I won't go there they nearly killed my dog by over-medicating.


----------



## JBun (Apr 14, 2013)

buckythebunny said:


> Any rabbit-smart vets in Brooklyn? --besides Hope, I won't go there they nearly killed my dog by over-medicating.



Have you looked at the rabbit vet listings in the library section? There was Animal Kind and Vinegar Hill Veterinary, there may be others.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f21/ny-rabbit-savvy-vets-10096/


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 20, 2013)

Dr. Saver and her staff at Catnip and Carrots Veterinary are fantastic. Dr. Saver really loves animals and she is so knowledgeable and gentle with her patients. She's also famously known to be accessible to reach off hours by phone if your bunny is in a medical emergency and the office is closed. 

I have also used Symphony Vet (Dr. Rebecca Campbell) in the upper west side of Manhattan for my bunnies. I have also heard from many other people including volunteers at the local bunny rescue that Dr. Quesenberry at AMC in Manhattan is also fantastic. She has literally written the book on bunny care, and has many years of experience in exotics.


----------



## rhianna (Sep 21, 2013)

Does anyone know of any good vets in Ulster county, Greene county, or Dutchess county? I'm in the Hudson Valley (Kingston area) and I don't have rabbits yet but I want to find a good vet before I do.


----------



## kms (Jun 28, 2017)

Shachar Malka, DVM, DABVP
Long Island Bird & Exotics Veterinary Clinic
333 Great Neck Rd
Great Neck, NY 11021
516-482-1101
www.birdexoticsvet.com

Offers low cost spay and neuter on Tuesdays and Wednesdays.


----------

